# Hymer B 698 CL



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone experienced shattered headlamps on this model ?


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Shattered Headlamp*

Hi,

I have just had the LH one shatter on our B544SL.

I have heard of this problem before - usually the LH ones i have read about.

Hopefully Barry will read this thread - i believe he had at least two replaced under warranty?.

Our van is now out of warranty, but i will be contacting Hymer to see if they will consider a good-will claim.

Is yours still under warranty?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TonyH (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Shattered Headlamp*



Hymie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just had the LH one shatter on our B544SL.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave,
I took delivery of this van on the 14th August 2010 brand new. I had heard of an other problem such as mine so I sent an E-Mail off too Hymer enquiring if there is a design fault with these which they replied saying yes there seems to be. Incidentally it is my LH one is shattered too.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Headlamp*

Hi Tony,

Would you mind letting me know which e-mail address at Hymer you used please?.

Feel free to pm me if you prefer.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Headlamp*

Hi Tony,

Are you having any luck in getting your headlamp replaced?.

Regards

Dave


----------

